# Do I have to take the fish out?



## Apollo231 (Jul 16, 2014)

I bought some medication for ich. It is marineland ick remedy and I was wondering if it is plant safe and if I keep the fish in there. Some of my fish have ich and the others show no white dots from what I can see.


----------



## Apollo231 (Jul 16, 2014)

Nevermind


----------

